# Timed Dose Repeatability



## StuartS (Jan 2, 2015)

Hi, what degree of repeatability can be expected from a timed dose?

I expect there are several factors relating to beans, hopper level, environment and the grinder inlet. I'm interested to hear user experience about which factors affect the dose the most.

My grinder is 9 months old and has around 15kg though it so I consider it run-in. I find the weight of a timed dose still varies by anything up to 0.5g either way - and I mean for a given time, bean, hopper level and grind setting. It means I still have to weigh and manually tweak the dose before tamping.

I assume the timer on my grinder is accurate so the variation I see can only be down to the grinder design and the way beans fall into the burrs, right?

Thanks


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Yup. Depends on the grinder for sure. Especially the design of the chute and any static control devices (flaps or grids). And for any given grinder, probably the fresher the bean, or the tighter the grind, you'll get more variable results due to some of the coffee not falling out as it should. Oddly enough, my old Zenith 65E was actually slightly better in this regard than the larger burred E37S I've got now. I'm not sure if this is because the 65E had an auger to draw the beans in, or because it ground slower, (10"/18g c.f. 5"/18g on the Ceado).

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I have an Auber timer fitted to my Mazzer Major. I seem to be able to get this to work accurately.

On espresso settings 100th of a second equates to about 0.2g


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Re timed dose- 0.5 g is about right , even the super uber grinders with a hopper full run to 0.2g each way.

If you want consistent, then it's gonna have to be weigh in the home or get a Niche.


----------



## StuartS (Jan 2, 2015)

Thanks, not bad then....In terms of workflow the Niche sounds great - beans in, grinds out, repeat...

Managing a purge, a timed dose, weigh, adjust etc is a pain (as everyone knows)


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

That's exactly why there's been so much excitement around the Niche. Finally, a grinder that offers near zero retention, great grind quality, can go from filter to espresso, kitchen-friendly form factor, and 'only' costs less than £500. OK that's still a reasonable chunk of dough for most people, but there's nothing else out there that does what it can, at anything like the price. Same ballpark as a new 65E but much more versatile at home. OK it's not as quick as a cafe grinder but at home who cares? Of course you still have to weigh the dose before you grind it, but that's easier than trimming a basket.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------

